# Anyone ever repainted a keystone engine?



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a complete keystone army train, not really into the army paint scheme and thought about trying to remove all the handrails on engine/tender and repainting flat black, Seems like a lot of work and not sure if hand rails can be removed easily.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, there’s really only one way to find out.....


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Gave it a shot on a aristocraft tender i wanted painted to match my jack daniels engine that didnt come with a tender. I didnt take a before but downloaded one from google


----------

